# Is this sway bar aftermarket or Pontiac?



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm looking at a 66 GTO, and I noticed this sway bar setup. Is this a factory setup or an aftermarket setup?

It has been a while since I critiqued a 66 underneath, but I don't remember seeing greaseable sway bar bushings on a 66 GTO.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The brackets are definitely not OE the bar, The bar seems to have a bit more girth and couverture but hard to tell.
Here are some OE not painted, a stock bar is 15/16.
Last pic shows OE on top with a 1&1/8 TA bar below.


----------



## KrisP (Mar 15, 2021)

Unfortunately I did not have calipers on me when I looked at the car yesterday, but the bar appeared thicker than the std. 15/16"

I like your calipers with the fraction display!


----------

